# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  IIFYM - If It Fits Your Macros (Αν ταιριαζει στα μακροσυστατικα σας...)

## Devil

*IIFYM*
*I*f *I*t *F*its *Y*our *M*acro[nutrient]s


Η φράση If It Fits Your Macros (IIFYM) αναφέρεται στην ικανοποίηση των  ατομικών αναγκών σε μακροθρεπτικά συστατικά που σχετίζονται με τους  στόχους του και, στη συνέχεια, συμπληρώνοντας τις υπόλοιπες θερμίδες με  τρόφιμα της προσωπικής προτίμησης.Λάβετε υπόψη ότι αυτό δεν πρέπει να  παρερμηνεύεται ως απόρριψη της σημασίας  των απαιτήσεων σε μικροθρεπτικά  συστατικά.


Παράδειγμα:

Ένα ατομο 90 κιλων με body fat 20% θελει να χασει βαρος.
Οι θερμίδες συντήρισης ειναι περιπου 3000kcal.
Οι θερμίδες για να μπεί σε υποθερμιδική είναι περίπου 2400kcal.
Πρωτείνες : 3,3γρ ανα κιλο άλιπης μάζας, στο παράδειγμα μας ειναι περιπου στα 240γρ.
Λιπαρα : 1γρ ανα κιλό συνολικού βάρους, στο παράδειγμα μας ειναι περιπου στα 90γρ.
Θερμίδες απο λιπαρά και πρωτείνες: (240 x 4) + (90 x 9) = 1770kcal.
Διαφορά θερμίδων: 2400kcal - 1770kcal = 630kcal
Απομένουν ακόμα 630kcal οπου μπορεί να τις γεμίσει με οτι φαγητό θέλει  και να συνεχίσει να χανει εφόσον βρίσκετε σε υποθερμιδική.


Μερικά Tips:

Προσπαθήστε να πάρετε τα περισσότερα μακροσυστατικά σας από τρόφιμα  λιγότερο επεξεργασμένα. Είναι πλούσια σε ιχνοστοιχεία που απαιτούνται  για τη διατήρηση της συνολικής υγείας.

Προσαρμόστε τα γεύματά σας να ανταποκρίνεται στις προσωπικές σας  προτιμήσεις, την ανοχή, και τους στόχους. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιοι μπορεί  να προτιμούν 6 γεύματα την ημέρα, ενώ άλλοι προτιμούν 3 - και οι δύο  είναι έγκυρη, εφόσον πληρούνται οι ατομικές ανάγκες.

Σε αντίθεση με τις παραδοσιακές πεποιθήσεις, τρώγοντας μικρότερα και  συχνότερα γεύματα δεν έχει κανένα μεταβολικό πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με την  ίδια δίαιτα που καταναλώνεται μέσω μεγαλύτερων, λιγότερο συχνών  γευμάτων.

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανόνας για τα  μακροσυστατικά και τις θερμίδες που  θα πρέπει να τρώει καποιος πριν ή / και μετά την προπόνηση. Η συνολική  ημερήσια πρόσληψη μικροσυστατικων, μακροσυστατικων, και θερμίδων που  σχετίζονται με το στόχο σας είναι πολύ πιο σημαντική από το συγκεκριμένο  χρονικό διάστημα ή τη διανομή μέσα στη μέρα.



ακουω σχολια.... :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## lila_1

Ωραία...Εγώ πάντως απ αύριο αρχίζω δίαιτα και θα την εγκαινιάσω με κέικ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Ωραία...Εγώ πάντως απ αύριο αρχίζω δίαιτα και θα την εγκαινιάσω με κέικ


και γιατι οχι... αμα χωραει μπαινει.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

αμα φτιαξεις στειλε κανα κομματι.... :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

Δεν με χαλαει καθολου αυτος ο τροπος σκεψης..μην πω οτι θα μου ταιριαζε γαντι!!!Πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα!!

----------


## beefmeup

α,ρε μητσο... :01. Mr. Green: 

ας γραψω κ γω οτι μια ζωη κ κατι λιγοτερο πανω κατω αυτο εκανα... :01. Razz: 
με οποια αποτελεσματα εχει πανω μου..
εχω γραψει σε πολλα ποστ για διατροφη,οτι ενας γενικος μπουσουλας ειναι να υπολογιζεις αρχικα την πρωτεινη(κ αυτο βασικα γιατι ειμαστε αθλουμενοι),κ μετα κοτσαρεις ο,τι θες απο μακρος αναλογα τι διαχειριζεται καλυτερα το σωμα σου..
αλλοι τα πανε καλα με τους υ/ες,αλλοι με τα λιπαρα κ αλλοι ειναι καπου στην μεση..
οποτε αναλογα το πως αντιδρα το σωμα,κατα κει πας διατροφικα...
κ ετσι ουτε στερησαι τπτ,ουτε μπαινεις σε διαφορα ψυχοφθορα διατροφικα τριπακια..

οι πηγες απο τις θερμιδες δεν εχουν κ τοσο σημασια,παλι λαμβανοντας υποψιν οτι ειμαστε αθλουμενοι κ το σωμα ενος αθλουμενου λειτουργει με αλλους ρυθμους οσον αφορα την διαχειριση των μακρος..

τα υπολοιπα ειναι μυθοι που αφορουν αγωνιστικους κ μονο..

----------


## Giannistzn

Συμφωνω απολυτα και με τη λογικη του devil και του 1ου ποστ και με το ποστ του beef. Το θεμα ειναι να βρεις τι ταιριαζει καλυτερα στο σωμα σου (και αναφερομαι σε υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα) και σε τι αντιδρα καλυτερα.

Απο εκει και περα, θερμιδες ειναι και τα μεν και τα δε, οποτε same thing.

----------


## CapoFighter

Μονο εγω θεωρω παραξενο δηλαδη το οτι αν τρως  οτι ναναι θερμιδες ειναι μλ@@κια?  πχ ειναι σωστο ο αλλος να παρει και να κατεβασει ενα φυστικοβουτηρο του εμποριου που ναι οντως μπορει να περιεχει 500 kcal στα 100γρ (αρα ειναι μεσα στο οριο...) ενω αυτο περιεχει full συντηριτικα και πιος ξερει τι αλλα πετρελαια εχουν βαλει μεσα?    Επισης το να τρωει ο ενας στις 7 το πρωι ενα γευμα και το αλλο να ειναι  στις 10 λιγο πριν κοιμηθει? Την αποψη μου λεω και αυτη ειναι οτι διαφωνω οπως καταλαβατε, το οτι οταν μενεις νηστικος ο μεταβολισμος "πεφτει" δεν ισχυει ?ξεχαστηκε και αυτο?

----------


## Devil

> Μονο εγω θεωρω παραξενο δηλαδη το οτι αν τρως  οτι ναναι θερμιδες ειναι μλ@@κια?  πχ ειναι σωστο ο αλλος να παρει και να κατεβασει ενα φυστικοβουτηρο του εμποριου που ναι οντως μπορει να περιεχει 500 kcal στα 100γρ (αρα ειναι μεσα στο οριο...) ενω αυτο περιεχει full συντηριτικα και πιος ξερει τι αλλα πετρελαια εχουν βαλει μεσα?    Επισης το να τρωει ο ενας στις 7 το πρωι ενα γευμα και το αλλο να ειναι  στις 10 λιγο πριν κοιμηθει? Την αποψη μου λεω και αυτη ειναι οτι διαφωνω οπως καταλαβατε, *το οτι οταν μενεις νηστικος ο μεταβολισμος "πεφτει" δεν ισχυει ?ξεχαστηκε και αυτο?*


οχι δεν ισχυει.... δεν ξεχαστικε απλα δεν ισχυει...

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10837292

καλα κανεις και λες την αποψη σου.... για αυτο το ποσταρα... :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Μονο εγω θεωρω παραξενο δηλαδη το οτι αν τρως  οτι ναναι θερμιδες ειναι μλ@@κια?  πχ ειναι σωστο ο αλλος να παρει και να κατεβασει ενα φυστικοβουτηρο του εμποριου που ναι οντως μπορει να περιεχει 500 kcal στα 100γρ (αρα ειναι μεσα στο οριο...) ενω αυτο περιεχει full συντηριτικα και πιος ξερει τι αλλα πετρελαια εχουν βαλει μεσα?    *Επισης το να τρωει ο ενας στις 7 το πρωι ενα γευμα και το αλλο να ειναι  στις 10 λιγο πριν κοιμηθει*? Την αποψη μου λεω και αυτη ειναι οτι διαφωνω οπως καταλαβατε, το οτι οταν μενεις νηστικος ο μεταβολισμος "πεφτει" δεν ισχυει ?ξεχαστηκε και αυτο?


Hθελα να κατσω να ψαξω πηγες και ερευνες για αυτο. Εαν δεν με προλαβει κανεις, μεσα φλεβαρη θα το κανω.

Το θεωρω μυθο πλεον οτι τα πολλα γευματα αυξανουν το μεταβολισμο. Προσωπικα μιλωντας, εχω δοκιμασει και 6-7γευματα και πλεον ειμαι στα 3-4 τη μερα. Ρολο παιζουν οι θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι. Οποτε, εαν εισαι υπερθερμιδικα (στην περιπτωση που λεμε τωρα) και τρως 1000 το πρωι και 1000 το βραδυ και καλυπτεις μακρος, δεν βλεπω προβλημα.. (αν και σε σκεπτικο νηστειας, ας ειναι μεσα σε 8-12 ωρες καλυτερα τα γευματα).

Ας μην αναλυσω καν τον παραγοντα στρεςς (που παιζει σε αρκετους, οπως και σε εμενα πιστευω) "περασαν 3 ωρες, πρεπει να φαω", "θα βγω για καφε, ποτε θα φαω", "περασε 1 ωρα και δεν εφαγα, καταβολιζω?!".

----------


## CapoFighter

Σιγουρα θα δουμε αποψεις και απο τους μεν και απο τους δε. Τα αποτελεσματα ομως ειναι για 4 μερες... Οντως τα αποτελεσματα εδειξαν αυτο που ελεγες αλλα μακροπροθεσμα τι γινεται με τον μεταβολισμο? Δεν ξερω τι να πω, πραγματικα νομιζω οτι δεν θα ειναι και η καλυτερη λυση να τρως 2γευματα την μερα(υπερβολικο παραδειγμα) και αυτο να συνεχιστει για καιρο.  Ετσι και αλλιως το οτι τρωμε καθε 2,5 - 3 ωρες δεν νομιζω να το κανουμε μονο για να αυξησουμε τον μεταβολισμο μας(αν αυτο ισχυει?) αλλα επειδη τοτε ο οργανισμος μπορει ξαναποροφησει πρωτεινες μετα απο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα. Ετσι ωστε να μην παιρνουμε τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης 150 σε ενα γευμα και αλλες 150 στο αλλο.  Δεν προσπαθω να πεισω κανεναν να συμμεριστει την αποψη μου απλα προσπαθω να τα κανω πιο απλα για να καταλαβουμε τι συμβαινει και αν οντως κανω λαθος τοτε να μαθω το σωστο...

----------


## Giannistzn

> Σιγουρα θα δουμε αποψεις και απο τους μεν και απο τους δε. Τα αποτελεσματα ομως ειναι για 4 μερες... Οντως τα αποτελεσματα εδειξαν αυτο που ελεγες αλλα μακροπροθεσμα τι γινεται με τον μεταβολισμο? Δεν ξερω τι να πω, πραγματικα νομιζω οτι δεν θα ειναι και η καλυτερη λυση να τρως 2γευματα την μερα(υπερβολικο παραδειγμα) και αυτο να συνεχιστει για καιρο.  Ετσι και αλλιως το οτι τρωμε καθε 2,5 - 3 ωρες δεν νομιζω να το κανουμε μονο για να αυξησουμε τον μεταβολισμο μας(αν αυτο ισχυει?) *αλλα επειδη τοτε ο οργανισμος μπορει ξαναποροφησει πρωτεινες μετα απο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα*. Ετσι ωστε να μην παιρνουμε τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης 150 σε ενα γευμα και αλλες 150 στο αλλο.  Δεν προσπαθω να πεισω κανεναν να συμμεριστει την αποψη μου απλα προσπαθω να τα κανω πιο απλα για να καταλαβουμε τι συμβαινει και αν οντως κανω λαθος τοτε να μαθω το σωστο...


Πανω σε αυτο, δεν υπαχει κατι που να μας λεει οτι ο οργανισμος απορροφα 30-40γρ σε ενα γευμα (τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δει προσωπικα καποια ερευνα, εαν υπαρχει ας ποσταρει καποιος). Το ειχαμε αναλυσει και σε αλλο θεμα τι γινεται με την περισσεια, αλλα (απ'οσο θυμαμαι) δεν καταληξαμε καπου με σιγουρια.

----------


## giannis64

> Hθελα να κατσω να ψαξω πηγες και ερευνες για αυτο. Εαν δεν με προλαβει κανεις, μεσα φλεβαρη θα το κανω.
> 
> Το θεωρω μυθο πλεον οτι τα πολλα γευματα αυξανουν το μεταβολισμο. Προσωπικα μιλωντας, εχω δοκιμασει και 6-7γευματα και πλεον ειμαι στα 3-4 τη μερα. Ρολο παιζουν οι θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι. Οποτε, εαν εισαι υπερθερμιδικα (στην περιπτωση που λεμε τωρα) και τρως 1000 το πρωι και 1000 το βραδυ και καλυπτεις μακρος, δεν βλεπω προβλημα.. (αν και σε σκεπτικο νηστειας, ας ειναι μεσα σε 8-12 ωρες καλυτερα τα γευματα).
> 
> Ας μην αναλυσω καν τον παραγοντα στρεςς (που παιζει σε αρκετους, οπως και σε εμενα πιστευω) "περασαν 3 ωρες, πρεπει να φαω", "θα βγω για καφε, ποτε θα φαω", "περασε 1 ωρα και δεν εφαγα, καταβολιζω?!".


τα ιδια ισχυουν και για 2 γευματα την μερα?

----------


## Giannistzn

Γιαννη σε 2 γευματα δεν εχω παει ποτε (συστηματικα). Παντως ενω ημουν καθετος οτι τα 6-7 ειναι το βελτιστο, εχω 2,5-3 μηνες στα 3-4 και παρατηρω τα ιδια ισως και καλυτερα αποτελεσματα. 

Εαν εχει κανει καποιος fasting (νηστεια) με 2 γευματα και εχει δοκιμασει και 6-7 γευματα πιστευω θα ηταν καλο να μας πει την εμπειρια του.

Να τονισω, δεν ειμαι καθετος σε οτι γραφω, απλα παραθετω προσωπικες εμπειριες και διαπιστωσεις για το πως δουλεψαν καποια πραματα πανω μου.


edit: να προσθεω οτι τις 2 τελευταιες βδομαδες με τα 4 γευματα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απο αποψη πεινας. Δηλαδη δεν πειναω. Ενω με τα 6-7 γευματα ειχα συνεχεια στο νου μου ποτε θα περασουν 2,5-3 ωρες να φαω.

----------


## giannis64

εδω θα ηθελα να αναφερω τα εξης.
μεγαλο ρολο παιζει η ηλικια, και η ανασχοληση. επισης και η ενταση και η συστηματικη προπονηση.
ενας ανρωπος της ηλικιας ανω των 30-35, με μετρια ανασχοληση και ελαφρη ενταση προπονησης, τα 2 γευματα θα εχουν καταστροφηκα αποτελεσματα.

στα 3 γευματα τα πραγμματα ειναι ελαφρος καλυτερα. απο τα 4 και πανω γινοντε πολυ καλυτερα τα αποτελεσματα.
μην βλεπετε τις ηλικιες των 20-25-30 που ο μεταβολησμος ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο πιο μεγαλες ηλικιες.

επισης αυτο δεν δουλευει με τιποτα σε ανθρωπους οι οποιοι θελουν να κανουν διαιτα και δεν αθλουντε.

αυτα που εγραψα ειναι στανταρ και δοκιμασμενα εδω και 7 χρονια.
στις υπολοιπες περιπτωσεις δεν εκφερω εμπειρικη αποψη μιας και δεν την εχω.

εντιτ.  αναφερομαι σε φασεις οπου δεν υπαρχει αγωνηστικη προετοιμασια, αλλα και στην μη χρηση αλλων συμπληρωματων.  ουτε καν πρωτεινης.

----------


## Devil

> Γιαννη σε 2 γευματα δεν εχω παει ποτε (συστηματικα). Παντως ενω ημουν καθετος οτι τα 6-7 ειναι το βελτιστο, εχω 2,5-3 μηνες στα 3-4 και παρατηρω τα ιδια ισως και καλυτερα αποτελεσματα. 
> 
> Εαν εχει κανει καποιος fasting (νηστεια) με 2 γευματα και εχει δοκιμασει και 6-7 γευματα πιστευω θα ηταν καλο να μας πει την εμπειρια του.
> 
> Να τονισω, δεν ειμαι καθετος σε οτι γραφω, απλα παραθετω προσωπικες εμπειριες και διαπιστωσεις για το πως δουλεψαν καποια πραματα πανω μου.


ειμαι σε IF εδω και ενα μηνα τωρα... αλλα δεν ειμαι με 2... συνηθως 3-4 κραταω... απλα κανω 12-16 ωρες νηστεια τη μερα... βεβαια ειναι νωρις ακομα για σημπερασματα...

----------


## Devil

> Σιγουρα θα δουμε αποψεις και απο τους μεν και απο τους δε. Τα αποτελεσματα ομως ειναι για 4 μερες... Οντως τα αποτελεσματα εδειξαν αυτο που ελεγες αλλα μακροπροθεσμα τι γινεται με τον μεταβολισμο? Δεν ξερω τι να πω, πραγματικα νομιζω οτι δεν θα ειναι και η καλυτερη λυση να τρως 2γευματα την μερα(υπερβολικο παραδειγμα) και αυτο να συνεχιστει για καιρο.  Ετσι και αλλιως το οτι τρωμε καθε 2,5 - 3 ωρες δεν νομιζω να το κανουμε μονο για να αυξησουμε τον μεταβολισμο μας(αν αυτο ισχυει?)* αλλα επειδη τοτε ο οργανισμος μπορει ξαναποροφησει πρωτεινες μετα απο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα.* Ετσι ωστε να μην παιρνουμε τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης 150 σε ενα γευμα και αλλες 150 στο αλλο.  Δεν προσπαθω να πεισω κανεναν να συμμεριστει την αποψη μου απλα προσπαθω να τα κανω πιο απλα για να καταλαβουμε τι συμβαινει και αν οντως κανω λαθος τοτε να μαθω το σωστο...


ουτε αυτο ισχυει βασικα.... σκεψου οτι στην καλητερη περιπτωση απο whey αποροφας 10γρ την ωρα.... ενω ενα κανονικο γευμα....κρεας ας πουμε εχει ενα rate αποροφησης στα 3γρ την ωρα...


διαβασε λιγο εδω...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10331398


μακροχονια δεν εχουμε στοιχια... τουλαχιστον μονο εμπειριες...

απο την αλλη... μειωσει εχει παρατηριθει στις 3 μερες χωρις....πραγμα δυσκολο...

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10331398



τεσπα βασικα ας αφησουμε λιγο το θεμα με τα 1,3,5 γευματα.... αυτο το εχουμε συζητισει αλλου... το ενδιαφερον εδω ειναι κυριως στο αν οι θερμιδες ειναι απλα θερμιδες...

----------


## Giannistzn

> εδω θα ηθελα να αναφερω τα εξης.
> μεγαλο ρολο παιζει η ηλικια, και η ανασχοληση. επισης και η ενταση και η συστηματικη προπονηση.
> ενας ανρωπος της ηλικιας ανω των 30-35, με μετρια ανασχοληση και ελαφρη ενταση προπονησης, τα 2 γευματα θα εχουν καταστροφηκα αποτελεσματα.
> 
> στα 3 γευματα τα πραγμματα ειναι ελαφρος καλυτερα. απο τα 4 και πανω γινοντε πολυ καλυτερα τα αποτελεσματα.
> μην βλεπετε τις ηλικιες των 20-25-30 που ο μεταβολησμος ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο πιο μεγαλες ηλικιες.
> 
> επισης αυτο δεν δουλευει με τιποτα σε ανθρωπους οι οποιοι θελουν να κανουν διαιτα και δεν αθλουντε.
> 
> ...


Η ηλικια σιγουρα παιζει μεγαλο ρολο. Αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια, εγω προσωπικα τον τελευταιο χρονο περα του γυμναστηριου κανω αρκετα καθιστικη ζωη. Ελαχιστη δραστηριοτητα λογο σχολης και κουρασης, οποτε μπορω να πω οτι συγκρινω την δραστηριοτητα μου με αυτη ενος 35αρη που εχει δουλεια "γραφειου" (χωρις ομως να βαλω μεσα τον μεταβολισμο που αυτος αλλαζει συνεχεια οσο μεγαλωνει ο ανθρωπος και ειναι λογικος παραγοντας).

Σε εναν εργαζομενο, πιστευω οτι τα 4 γευματα ειναι ιδανικα. Πρωινο - μεσημεριανο - αργα το απογευμα (βραδακι) και αν πεινασει πριν τον υπνο κατι. Το θεωρω πολυ πιο ευκολο απο τα 6-7. Αλλα εδω παιζει και κατι αλλο ρολο, η "συγκρατηση" του καθενα. Εγω π.χ. που μετα απο αρκετο διαστημα εχω "μαθει" τον εαυτο μου, μπορω να φαω την Χ καθορισμενη ποσοτητα. Ο οποιοσδηποτε ανθρωπος σε μια συμβατικη διαιτα με 4 γευματα, σε καθε γευμα θα τρωει πιστευω παραπανω απ'οσο του χρειαζεται και αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που "αποτυγχανουν" τα 3-4 γευματα για πολλους και καταληγουμε στα 6-7 πιο μαζεμενα.




> ειμαι σε IF εδω και ενα μηνα τωρα... αλλα δεν ειμαι με 2... συνηθως 3-4 κραταω... απλα κανω 12-16 ωρες νηστεια τη μερα... βεβαια ειναι νωρις ακομα για σημπερασματα...


Αν το συνεχισεις καλο θα ηταν ενα "ριβιου" ας πουμε του τι αποτελεσματα εχει. Αν και εγω ας πουμε συνηθως απο το τελευταιο γευμα της μιας μερας, στο 1ο της επομενης, εχω απο 10-12 ωρες διαφορα. Αν και δεν νομιζω να θεωρειται νηστεια.





> ...... 
> 
> τεσπα βασικα ας αφησουμε λιγο το θεμα με τα 1,3,5 γευματα.... αυτο το εχουμε συζητισει αλλου... το ενδιαφερον εδω ειναι κυριως στο αν οι θερμιδες ειναι απλα θερμιδες...


Οντως βγαινουμε οφφ.

----------


## Devil

> εδω θα ηθελα να αναφερω τα εξης.
> μεγαλο ρολο παιζει η ηλικια, και η ανασχοληση. επισης και η ενταση και η συστηματικη προπονηση.
> ενας ανρωπος της ηλικιας ανω των 30-35, με μετρια ανασχοληση και ελαφρη ενταση προπονησης, τα 2 γευματα *θα εχουν καταστροφηκα αποτελεσματα*.
> 
> στα 3 γευματα τα πραγμματα ειναι ελαφρος καλυτερα. απο τα 4 και πανω γινοντε πολυ καλυτερα τα αποτελεσματα.
> μην βλεπετε τις ηλικιες των 20-25-30 που ο μεταβολησμος ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο πιο μεγαλες ηλικιες.
> 
> *επισης αυτο δεν δουλευει με τιποτα σε ανθρωπους οι οποιοι θελουν να κανουν διαιτα και δεν αθλουντε.*
> 
> ...


τα αποτελεσματα θα εξαρτηθουν κυριως απο τις θερμιδες.... και τα μακροσυστατικα.... απο το θεμα τις διατροφης... τα αλλα θεματα ειναι προπονηση κτλ κτλ....

στα 2,5,8 γευματα η διαφορα ειναι ουσιαστικα ποσοτητα ανα το γευμα.... λογικο για καποιο ατομο που τρωει 5000 θερμιδες να μην τις χωραει σε 2 γευματα οπως και λογικο ενα ατομο που τρωει 3000 να μπορει να τις χωραει σε 3 γευματα....

απο την αλλη το ολο θεμα με τον μεταβολισμο και την ενεργοποιηση του με τα πολλα γευματα εχει προκηψει απο το thermal food intake.... δηλαδη τη θερμογενεση που προκαλει το καθε γευμα....
το θεμα με αυτο ειναι το εξης.... οτι σε μια διατροφη με 200γρ πρωτεινης... 300γρ υδατανθρακα... και 100γρ λιπος (τυχαια νουμερα)... οπως και να ειναι σπασμενη...δηλαδη η' σε 6πχ η' σε 3πχ γευματα....θα εχουμε την ιδια θερμογενεση... γιατι απλα τα μακροσυστατικα ειναι τα ιδια....

τα μακροσυστατικα θα κανουν την διαφορα στη θεωριτικη αυξιση του μεταβολισμου....

απο εκει και περα εχουμε και τις διαφορες ορμονες που εκρινοντε κατα την διαρκεια της μερας και των γευματων.... οπου εδω θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να γινει συζητηση....


γιαννη πανω σε αυτο με τα ατομα που δεν αθλουντε και την διαληματικη νηστεια εχω και εγω τους ενδιασμους μου.... δηλαδη πιθανοτατα ετσι να περιοριζαν τις θερμιδες τους... αλλα απο την αλλη αν δεν υπαρχει προπονηση στη μεση.... δεν νομιζω οτι θα διατηρισουν και αρκετο μυικο ιστο...

----------


## average_joe

> αλλοι τα πανε καλα με τους υ/ες,αλλοι με τα λιπαρα κ αλλοι ειναι καπου στην μεση..
> οποτε αναλογα το πως αντιδρα το σωμα,κατα κει πας διατροφικα...


αυτο.
ειναι ενα σημειο που η αυτοπαρατηρηση παιζει σημαντικο ρολο για να δεις ή να υποθεσεις τελος παντων τι διαχειριζεται καλυτερα το σωμα σου.

κατα τα αλλα, περι IIFYM (που στο .com εχει γινει πολυ συχνα λογος αν και δεν ειμαι συχνος θαμωνας εκει για να δω που εχει παει η κουβεντα)
συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι η ποιοτητα των macros παιζει σημαντικο ρολο.
αλλο να τρως trans και αλλο μια καλη αναλογια ακορεστων/ κορεσμενων κτλ.

----------


## Andrikos

Καλό θέμα Devil, μπράβο. Σίγουρα τα μακροσυστατικά και οι θερμίδες παίζουν τον πιο σπουδαίο ρόλο σε κάθε περίπτωση. Είναι μία καλή προσέγγιση για όσους δεν αντέχουν πατρονάρισμα ή/και έχουν μεγάλη πίεση χρόνου.Παρ' όλα αυτά μία σχετική προσήλωση στις ώρες κοντά στην προπόνηση (επιπλέον της προσήλωσης στα μακροσυστατικά και στις θερμίδες) είναι ακόμα πιο αποδοτική. Πάλι αυτά είναι σταγόνες στον ωκεανό για πολύ κόσμο, nothing wrong with that. Παρ' όλα αυτά νομίζω ότι μία σχετική προσοχή στον χρονισμό των μακροσυστατικών δεν είναι μεγάλη θυσία και βοηθά πραγματικά.

----------


## Xxlakis

> Καλό θέμα Devil, μπράβο. Σίγουρα τα μακροσυστατικά και οι θερμίδες παίζουν τον πιο σπουδαίο ρόλο σε κάθε περίπτωση. Είναι μία καλή προσέγγιση για όσους δεν αντέχουν πατρονάρισμα ή/και έχουν μεγάλη πίεση χρόνου.Παρ' όλα αυτά μία σχετική προσήλωση στις ώρες κοντά στην προπόνηση (επιπλέον της προσήλωσης στα μακροσυστατικά και στις θερμίδες) είναι ακόμα πιο αποδοτική. Πάλι αυτά είναι σταγόνες στον ωκεανό για πολύ κόσμο, nothing wrong with that. Παρ' όλα αυτά νομίζω ότι μία σχετική προσοχή στον χρονισμό των μακροσυστατικών δεν είναι μεγάλη θυσία και βοηθά πραγματικά.


Να φανταστω πως εννοεις συγκεντρωση ληψης υδατανθρακα γυρω απο την προπονηση?

----------


## Andrikos

> Να φανταστω πως εννοεις συγκεντρωση ληψης υδατανθρακα γυρω απο την προπονηση?


Κυρίως πρωτεΐνης

----------


## Xxlakis

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.

----------


## lila_1

Φούστη ντεβιλ, 'απατο πήγε το θέμα μου....και έχει και έρευνα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Πάνω σ αυτό με τα μεγάλα γεύματα....
Εάν κάνεις πχ γεύμα με 1000 καλς τουλάχιστον το 50% θα προέρχονται απο καρμπς..
Με τα σπαικ στις ινσουλίνες και τις λοιπές ορμόνες τί γίνεται? Δε παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο?

----------


## TheWorst

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο Ντεβιλ το εγραψε αυτο το αρθρο αποκλειστικα για μενα! Γιατι ειμαι 90 κιλα και περιπου 20% λιπος  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Φούστη ντεβιλ, 'απατο πήγε το θέμα μου....και έχει και έρευνα 
> 
> Πάνω σ αυτό με τα μεγάλα γεύματα....
> Εάν κάνεις πχ γεύμα με 1000 καλς τουλάχιστον το 50% θα προέρχονται απο καρμπς..
> Με τα σπαικ στις ινσουλίνες και τις λοιπές ορμόνες τί γίνεται? Δε παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο?


Λιλα, το εννοεις σαν προΰποθεση, εστω δηλαδη οτι εχεις 500 απο καρμπ, ή σαν στανταρ οτι ετσι και αλλιως προερχονται? Γιατι να μην ειναι 50% λιπαρα π.χ.

Τα peak που κανουν οι ορμονες θεωρω οτι παιζουν ρολο, αλλα (θεωρω οτι) μετα θα πρεπει να ασχοληθουμε και με το κατα ποσο παραγονται κατα την πεψη, ποσο διαρκει η πεψη, και σε ποση ωρα αποσυντιθενται. 

Το σκεπτικο μου ειναι, ειναι καλυτερο να εχεις ανα 3ωρες παραγωγη ινσουλινης ή ενα μεγαλο peak ανα 6ωρες βαση του οτι σε καποια λεπτα (εστω 30-40) διασπαται η ινσουλινη

----------


## Devil

κοιτα αν πουμε οτι εχουμε 200-300carbs σε ενα γευμα... σιγουρα θα εχεις spike ινσουλινης...  αλλα θα ειναι ενα...

αντιθετα στα περισσοτερα γευματα.... θα εχεις παραπανω spike... μπορει να μην ειναι του ιδιου μεγεθους αλλα θα ειναι spike....

απο εκει και περα την αυξηση της ινσουλινης δεν μπορεις να την αποφυγεις.... σε καθε γευμα θα αυξηθει...

----------


## jimmy007

Η ινσουλίνη είναι το μέσο μεταφοράς των μικροσυστατικών και εκκινητής κάποιων διαδικασιών πολυμερισμού τους. Nothing more.. 
Kανένας ποτέ δεν αδυνάτησε ή πάχυνε από την ινσουλίνη, αλλά από το θερμιδικό ισοζύγιο και τα μακροσυστατικά που την προκάλεσαν.

----------


## noz1989

> τα αποτελεσματα θα εξαρτηθουν κυριως απο τις θερμιδες.... και τα μακροσυστατικα.... απο το θεμα τις διατροφης... τα αλλα θεματα ειναι προπονηση κτλ κτλ....
> 
> στα 2,5,8 γευματα η διαφορα ειναι ουσιαστικα ποσοτητα ανα το γευμα.... λογικο για καποιο ατομο που τρωει 5000 θερμιδες να μην τις χωραει σε 2 γευματα οπως και λογικο ενα ατομο που τρωει 3000 να μπορει να τις χωραει σε 3 γευματα....
> 
> απο την αλλη το ολο θεμα με τον μεταβολισμο και την ενεργοποιηση του με τα πολλα γευματα εχει προκηψει απο το thermal food intake.... δηλαδη τη θερμογενεση που προκαλει το καθε γευμα....
> το θεμα με αυτο ειναι το εξης.... οτι *σε μια διατροφη με 200γρ πρωτεινης... 300γρ υδατανθρακα... και 100γρ λιπος* (τυχαια νουμερα)... οπως και να ειναι σπασμενη...δηλαδη η' σε 6πχ η' σε 3πχ γευματα....θα εχουμε την ιδια θερμογενεση... γιατι απλα τα μακροσυστατικα ειναι τα ιδια....
> 
> τα μακροσυστατικα θα κανουν την διαφορα στη θεωριτικη αυξιση του μεταβολισμου....
> 
> ...


Ωραιο θεμα... Επισης σε μια διατροφη οπως στην παραπανω, οι θερμιδες θεωρητικα ειναι περιπου 2900, αλλα στην πραξη ειναι λιγοτερες λογω του thermic effect κυριως των πρωτεινων και μετα των υδατ και τελευταιων των λιπαρων...

----------


## lila_1

> Λιλα, το εννοεις σαν προΰποθεση, εστω δηλαδη οτι εχεις 500 απο καρμπ, ή σαν στανταρ οτι ετσι και αλλιως προερχονται? Γιατι να μην ειναι 50% λιπαρα π.χ.
> 
> Τα peak που κανουν οι ορμονες θεωρω οτι παιζουν ρολο, αλλα (θεωρω οτι) μετα θα πρεπει να ασχοληθουμε και με το κατα ποσο παραγονται κατα την πεψη, ποσο διαρκει η πεψη, και σε ποση ωρα αποσυντιθενται. 
> 
> Το σκεπτικο μου ειναι, ειναι καλυτερο να εχεις ανα 3ωρες παραγωγη ινσουλινης ή ενα μεγαλο peak ανα 6ωρες βαση του οτι σε καποια λεπτα (εστω 30-40) διασπαται η ινσουλινη





> κοιτα αν πουμε οτι εχουμε 200-300carbs σε ενα γευμα... σιγουρα θα εχεις spike ινσουλινης...  αλλα θα ειναι ενα...
> 
> αντιθετα στα περισσοτερα γευματα.... θα εχεις παραπανω spike... μπορει να μην ειναι του ιδιου μεγεθους αλλα θα ειναι spike....
> 
> απο εκει και περα την αυξηση της ινσουλινης δεν μπορεις να την αποφυγεις.... σε καθε γευμα θα αυξηθει...


Μα το θέμα είναι ότι με τα μεγάλα γεύματα (υπό τη προυπόθεση ότι τρως καρμπς) η ινσουλίνη 8α κάνει μεγάλα spike σε αντίθεση με τα μικρά γεύματα..Και ναι πιστεύω ότι η ποσότητα έκκρισης των ορμονών θα έχει διαφορά..
Είναι αλλιώς να διατηρείς τις ορμόνες σου σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα όρια μακροπρόθεσμα απ ότι να τις σκαμπανεβάζεις απο τα τάρταρα στο διάστημα και τούμπαλιν
Και πες πως τελικά, αθροιστικά, η εναπόθεση λίπους θα ναι ίδια είτε απο 6 σπαικ και μικρά είτε από 2 και μεγάλα. Η κορτιζόλη που εκκρίνεται σε μεγάλες περιόδους αφαγείας δεν μετράει?? Ειδικά αν στο ενδιάμεσο βάλεις και μία προπόνα με βάρη..

----------


## noz1989

> Μα το θέμα είναι ότι με τα μεγάλα γεύματα (υπό τη προυπόθεση ότι τρως καρμπς) η ινσουλίνη 8α κάνει μεγάλα spike σε αντίθεση με τα μικρά γεύματα..Και ναι πιστεύω ότι η ποσότητα έκκρισης των ορμονών θα έχει διαφορά..
> Είναι αλλιώς να διατηρείς τις ορμόνες σου σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα όρια μακροπρόθεσμα απ ότι να τις σκαμπανεβάζεις απο τα τάρταρα στο διάστημα και τούμπαλιν
> Και πες πως τελικά, αθροιστικά, η εναπόθεση λίπους θα ναι ίδια είτε απο 6 σπαικ και μικρά είτε από 2 και μεγάλα. Η κορτιζόλη που εκκρίνεται σε μεγάλες περιόδους αφαγείας δεν μετράει?? Ειδικά αν στο ενδιάμεσο βάλεις και μία προπόνα με βάρη..


Δεν ειναι απαραιτητη προυποθεση ο υδατ για να υπαρξει  spike ινσουλινης....Για μενα τα περι IF μου φαινονται οτι θα μου κανουν την ζωη δυσκολη... Πλεον, τα βλεπω και εγω οπως ο beefme up...

----------


## lila_1

> Δεν ειναι απαραιτητη προυποθεση ο υδατ για να υπαρξει  spike ινσουλινης....Για μενα τα περι IF μου φαινονται οτι θα μου κανουν την ζωη δυσκολη... Πλεον, τα βλεπω και εγω οπως ο beefme up...


Δεν είναι απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για να υπάρξει έκκριση, είναι όμως απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για σπάικ και *μεγάλη* έκκριση...
τώρα αν κάνει διαφορά ή όχι είναι άλλο...μπορεί και να αφορά αποκλειστικά διαβητικούς χωρίς να έχει άλλη επίπτωση

----------


## noz1989

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για να υπάρξει έκκριση, είναι όμως απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για σπάικ και *μεγάλη* έκκριση...
> τώρα αν κάνει διαφορά ή όχι είναι άλλο...μπορεί και να αφορά αποκλειστικά διαβητικούς χωρίς να έχει άλλη επίπτωση


και ποιος ειπε οτι αν φας 130 γρ quaker *με* ασπραδια, θα εχεις *μεγαλη ekkrish* ινσουλινης...

Δεν ξερω, αλλα πιστευω οτι πιο μεγαλη θα ειναι η εκκριση αν πιεις 2 scoup isolate..

----------


## lila_1

> και ποιος ειπε οτι αν φας 130 γρ quaker *με* ασπραδια, θα εχεις *μεγαλη ekkrish* ινσουλινης...
> 
> Δεν ξερω, αλλα πιστευω οτι πιο μεγαλη θα ειναι η εκκριση αν πιεις 2 scoup isolate..


Καλά μη τα μπλέκουμε με το τί πιστεύουμε και τι δεν πιστεύουμε...

Το ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει έκκριση ινσουλίνης και χωρίς καρμπς δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι υδατάνθρακες ευθύνονται για την μεγάλη έκκριση ινσουλίνης και τα σπαικς. Αλλιώς δεν θα έιχε λόγο ύπαρξης το GI των τροφών.

Αν φας *130 γρ κουάκερ με ασπράδια* θα έχεις μικρότερη έκκριση από ότι αν έτρωγες 5 πατάτες με ασπράδια και μεγαλύτερη απ ότι αν έτρωγες 5 ασπράδια μόνα τους.
Αυτό λέω.

----------


## Devil

> Μα το θέμα είναι ότι με τα μεγάλα γεύματα (υπό τη προυπόθεση ότι τρως καρμπς) η ινσουλίνη 8α κάνει μεγάλα spike σε αντίθεση με τα μικρά γεύματα..Και ναι πιστεύω ότι η ποσότητα έκκρισης των ορμονών θα έχει διαφορά..
> Είναι αλλιώς να διατηρείς τις ορμόνες σου σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα όρια μακροπρόθεσμα απ ότι να τις σκαμπανεβάζεις απο τα τάρταρα στο διάστημα και τούμπαλιν
> Και πες πως τελικά, αθροιστικά, η εναπόθεση λίπους θα ναι ίδια είτε απο 6 σπαικ και μικρά είτε από 2 και μεγάλα. Η κορτιζόλη που εκκρίνεται σε μεγάλες περιόδους αφαγείας δεν μετράει?? Ειδικά αν στο ενδιάμεσο βάλεις και μία προπόνα με βάρη..


κορτιζολη? ποια κορτιζολη?

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content...1/F1.large.jpg

τσεκ δις αουτ.... και πες μου που πηγε η κορτιζολη μετα τις 24ωρες νηστειας... :01. Wink: 

μα αν βαλεις στο ενδιαμεσο προπονηση.... μετα εχεις και γευμα... αρα σπαει ο ''καταβολισμος'' αναγκαστηκα...

κοιτα και εγω το ιδιο πιστευα καποτε...οτι πρεπει να διατηρουμε την ινσουλινη σταθερη για να μην το ενα να μην το αλλο κτλ κτλ....
προσωπικα δεν βλεπω καμια διαφορα αν θα φαω μακαρονια η' καστανο ρυζι.... οπως επισης καμια διαφορα αν θα φαω βρομη η' cheerios....

απο την αλλη εχει και τα θετικα του αυτο το σκαμαπανεβασμα.... αν παρουμε τους κλασσικους bbing ορους οτι η ινσουλινη ειναι αναβολικη ορμονη κτλ κτλ.... το να την πας στο διαστημα τη στιγμη που οι glut4 θα ειναι πιο ευαισθητοι στους μυς φαινετε θετικο...  οπως αν την κρατησεις στα στα ταρταρα τη στιγμη που δεν εχουν την ιδια ευαισθησια στους μυς...

----------


## SepTum

> Η κορτιζόλη που εκκρίνεται σε μεγάλες περιόδους αφαγείας δεν μετράει?? Ειδικά αν στο ενδιάμεσο βάλεις και μία προπόνα με βάρη..


Μα δεν υπαρχει αφαγια αυτο ειναι το θεμα.Αν αντι για 6 γευματα κανουμε 3,το καθενα θα ειναι το διπλασιο(για ιδιες θερμιδες)και ο οργανισμος θα χωνευει για περισσοτερη ωρα...την ιδια ωρα παλι θα πεινασουμε.

----------


## SepTum

> κορτιζολη? ποια κορτιζολη?
> 
> http://jcem.endojournals.org/content...1/F1.large.jpg
> 
> τσεκ δις αουτ.... και πες μου που πηγε η κορτιζολη μετα τις 24ωρες νηστειας...


Mα εχει ανεβει...Αυτο το 1/3 του ποντου στο διαγραμμα ξερεις εσυ οργανικα ποσο επηρεαζει?Γενικα δεν συγκρινουμε τα ακρα....μια μπουκια ανα 2 λεπτα VS ενα hypermeal μια φορα τη βδομαδα.Λογικο ειναι,θεματα που κινουνται γυρω απ τη λεπτομερεια να εχουν μικρες διαφορες στα νουμερα

----------


## Devil

> *Mα εχει ανεβει...*Αυτο το 1/3 του ποντου στο διαγραμμα ξερεις εσυ οργανικα ποσο επηρεαζει?Γενικα δεν συγκρινουμε τα ακρα....μια μπουκια ανα 2 λεπτα VS ενα hypermeal μια φορα τη βδομαδα.Λογικο ειναι,θεματα που κινουνται γυρω απ τη λεπτομερεια να εχουν μικρες διαφορες στα νουμερα


??? :01. Unsure: 

απο τις 8 μεχρι τις 20 το βραδι βλεπεις να εχει ανεβει?

peak ξανακανει στις 8 το αλλο πρωι... πραγμα λογικο γιατι η κορτιζολη αυξανετε κατα τη διαρκεια της νυχτας....

δεν καταλαβα τι θες να πεις παρακατω...

----------


## SepTum

> ???
> 
> απο τις 8 μεχρι τις 20 το βραδι βλεπεις να εχει ανεβει?
> 
> peak ξανακανει στις 8 το αλλο πρωι... πραγμα λογικο γιατι η κορτιζολη αυξανετε κατα τη διαρκεια της νυχτας....
> 
> δεν καταλαβα τι θες να πεις παρακατω...


Eιπες μετα απο 24ωρη νηστεια γιαυτο και κοιταξα στις 8.00.Θελω να πω οτι εστω και αυτο το ελαχιστο που μετακινειται το σχεδιαγραμμα για τον οργανισμο μπορει να θεωρειται πολυ,μιας και δεν ειμαστε ερευνητες να ξερουμε απο νουμερα.

----------


## Devil

> Eιπες μετα απο 24ωρη νηστεια γιαυτο και κοιταξα στις 8.00.Θελω να πω οτι εστω και αυτο το ελαχιστο που μετακινειται το σχεδιαγραμμα για τον οργανισμο μπορει να θεωρειται πολυ,μιας και δεν ειμαστε ερευνητες να ξερουμε απο νουμερα.


τσεκαρε εδω.... θα παρεις μια ιδεα για τα range...

νορμαλ ατομα σε σχεση με ατομα που εχουν cushing...


http://www.elsevierimages.com/images...-0550x0475.jpg

----------


## Andrikos

H ινσουλίνη κόβει την όρεξη. Και για spike ένα γιαουρτάκι να φάει κανείς αρκεί. Δεν τρέχει κάτι

----------


## beefmeup

bump

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ένα ωραίο εργαλείο υπολογισμού μακροσυστατικών. 

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

----------


## liveris

http://www.muscleandfitness.com/nutr...ow-about-iifym

ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Liveris δώσε μια επιγραμματική περίληψη του άρθρου, ελληνικό φόρουμ είμαστε, δε πετάμε διάσπαρτα ξένα λινκ.

----------


## liveris

με λιγα λογια λεει οτι αυτοι που θελουν να κανουν αυτην την διατροφη πρεπει να το παρουν αργα μεχρι να μαθουν το συστημα κ να ειναι αποτελεσματικη αυτη η μεθοδος  
θα πρεπει να εχουν αυτοελεγχο κ να μην τρωνε ποσοτητες μεγαλες απο τις σαβουροτροφες αλλα τα τροφιμα αυτα να αποτελουν ενα μικρο μερος της διατροφης
οτι οσοι φαινονται υγιεις εξωτερικα με κοιλιακους κ μπρατσα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι κ υγιεις γενικοτερα,οταν η διατροφη αυτη γινεται σωστα ικανοποιει πρωτα ολες
τις απαιτησεις μιας ισοροπημενης υγειινης διατροφης κ το προχειρο φαγητο ερχεται μετα
επισης θα πρεπει να τρωνε κυριως ανεπεξεργαστες τροφες κ οι επιλογες τροφιμων να ειναι κυριως απο καλες πηγες
κ πως δεν ειναι μια ευκολη διεξοδος ..μπορει να φαινεται μια διαιτα ονειρο αλλα απαιτει πολυ αφοσιωση..


οι περισσοτεροι εχουν παρερμηνευσει αυτη τη μεθοδο νομιζοντας οτι μπορεις να τρως οτι θες αρκει να μετρας αλλα φαινεται πως δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι..

----------

